# New device stopped working overnight



## mkhart (Sep 18, 2021)

Just got the Stream 4k yesterday. Watched TV into the night with the timer set on my Samsung TV remote to turn off automatically after 3 hours. When I woke up there was no TiVo connection. I disconnected, reconnected and got nothing. The TiVo remote turns my TV on and off, but does nothing else. Source (which I renamed) shows the device plugged in. Does shutting down my TV by a timer from a seperate remote somehow mess things up with TiVo? If so, why can't I reconnect? And NO CUSTOMER SERVICE available!


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

mkhart said:


> Just got the Stream 4k yesterday. Watched TV into the night with the timer set on my Samsung TV remote to turn off automatically after 3 hours. When I woke up there was no TiVo connection. I disconnected, reconnected and got nothing. The TiVo remote turns my TV on and off, but does nothing else. Source (which I renamed) shows the device plugged in. Does shutting down my TV by a timer from a seperate remote somehow mess things up with TiVo? If so, why can't I reconnect? And NO CUSTOMER SERVICE available!


I'm not sure if this your situation, but I have four of these in my house. They all go to sleep at some predetermined time. Once I hit a key, it wakes up. If I hit the SELECT key, it tends to wake up and open up the app that I was using. So, I usually hit the DOWN ARROW so it will not open up the last app I used. But, if you have already tried this, I'm not sure what the problem is. It could be the CEC setting, which I have disabled since it causes problems with my remotes.


----------



## mkhart (Sep 18, 2021)

pl1 said:


> I'm not sure if this your situation, but I have four of these in my house. They all go to sleep at some predetermined time. Once I hit a key, it wakes up. If I hit the SELECT key, it tends to wake up and open up the app that I was using. So, I usually hit the DOWN ARROW so it will not open up the last app I used. But, if you have already tried this, I'm not sure what the problem is. It could be the CEC setting, which I have disabled since it causes problems with my remotes.


That is possible, as my Dish Network would do pretty much the same thing. I hit the 'power' button and it did nothing. Not sure what the CEC setting is.


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

It's in SETTINGS> DEVICE PREFERENCES> HDMI CEC and it is used to control your TV with the TS4K, and it can cause problems when it is on. It does not play nicely with all TVs. Here is a Knowledge Article on it from TiVo.


----------



## mkhart (Sep 18, 2021)

pl1 said:


> It's in SETTINGS> DEVICE PREFERENCES> HDMI CEC and it is used to control your TV with the TS4K, and it can cause problems when it is on. It does not play nicely with all TVs. Here is a Knowledge Article on it from TiVo.


Interesting. So, now I've got it working again after plugging it in to another power outlet, but it wanted to set up as Direct TV for the 'source'. The last time the 'source' was set up as Dish Network, even though I renamed it. It wants to set up as Direct TV, but I bypassed those settings. It's going to keep looking for Direct TV, right???


----------



## pl1 (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm not sure what either Dish or Direct TV has to do with it. But, you said you are using a Samsung TV and at least with mine, if there is no powered source connected to an HDMI input, the Samsung TV tries to search for what the source is. (Very annoying.) With TS4K in sleep mode, it is always searching for the source until I wake it up. Anyway, that problem is with your TV, not the TS4K.

EDIT: Another reason why I suggested turning off the HDMI CEC in the TS4K settings.


----------



## mkhart (Sep 18, 2021)

I turned the CEC off, renamed the source again and it fixed the problem...at least for now. The TV seems to have a Dish and Direct TV memory for that HDMI port, which have both been connected in the last 4 years. Thank you!


----------

